# New Here and in midst of a divorce



## Miserable1 (Dec 16, 2018)

...that doesn't seem to want to end. It's been a year now but 8 months as officially "separated" with no end in sight.

Guess I should look for the "divorce support" forum?


----------



## bikermehound (Mar 24, 2017)

wow that sucks ,whats the hold up if you dont mind me asking

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Broken_in_Brooklyn (Feb 21, 2013)

Details would help.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

* @Miserable1 ~ it would help to have a detailed account of your story!

Don't be shy ~ we are all here to help!

Welcome to the TAM Family!*


----------



## Miserable1 (Dec 16, 2018)

Gosh, I don't know what I'm doing wrong but each time I try to reply, it tells me that I'm not authorized but now I suddenly have this "quick reply" box??

Anyway, happy to tell my story but is this the right forum to talk about my divorce situation? Is this the "introduction" forum? Forgive my ignorance....I'm obviously the newbie here


----------

